# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Rugpijn

## henderik41

Hallo,
Wie heeft ervaring met Rugkliniek- Iprenburg te Zevenhuizen drenthe

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Henderik,

Jammer dat er niemand zijn/haar ervaring met je kon delen over deze kliniek  :Frown: 
Ben je zelf inmiddels al heen geweest of heb je voor een andere kliniek gekozen?
Ik vond wel ervaringen over deze kliniek die overigens in Veenhuizen schijnt te zitten;
* http://www.herniakliniek.nl/category/testimonials/
* http://www.degezondepatient.nl/mijn-...-23082008.html
Veel sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

